# Would an intake manifold gasket leak always throw P0304 constantly????



## l337hxr (May 12, 2006)

My sister's altima has been throwing P0304 about twice now. I've resetted it. It also threw one other code which was system too lean bank 1, but that was because the header was cracked to hell. I've replaced the header... and i've Resetted all the codes.

So I took the altima for about a 60 miles trip today on freeway with some acceleration in hot temperatures 90degrees today I'd say in Socal weather. 

The car HAS NOT thrown a P0304 Cylinder 4 misfire... so does that mean its possible that the intake manifold gasket could NOT be leaking for me? perhaps the cracked header was the cause for this?

For those of you who threw the code, did the CEL immediately come back after you started driving the car?!?! Because it appears the car doesn't throw the CEL no more atleast for me....

so i dunno what to assume...

alright thanks.


also...is the left most cylinder...facing the front of the car, cylinder #4 ?


----------

